# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  I was thinking about raising a lobster...

## Oxylepy

I was watching The Simpsons and Homer gets a lobster that he raises on bacon, and for some reason I thought this was genius... But less bacon than chicken/beef/pork/whatever. Considering the cost of a lobster and the interest of setting up a salt water tank I think it might be pretty fun.

But this could just be a crazy dream.

Anyone have tips on taking care of lobsters?

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

i had a slipper lobster

----------


## Tikall

Well you wouldn't feed them anything terrestrial lol. Seafood only.

They're quite easy to care for. You can start here: http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/in...s/lobsters.htm

Read all the related faqs and articles you think would help on there. Tons of information.

There are really small ones, too, like this: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...555&pcatid=555 These can be kept in tanks as small as 15-20 gallons (try to go bigger as it would be more stable and this sounds like it could be your first set up). These hide a lot, though.

Then there are bigger ones like this: http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/ca...82-lobster.jpg Spiny blue lobsters get quite a good deal bigger at 14" plus antennae length.

And if you're interested in lobsters, have you looked into (or even heard of) mantis shrimp? Now those are some interesting critters...!

I just reread "cost of a lobster" and I may have misunderstood it initially (or not!). I originally took it to mean the cost of caring for one, but if you were thinking of setting up a tank for one of those live "food" lobsters with the big claws, I'd think twice about it. They live in cold water and chillers are $$$, plus they're huge and would require a large tank... Just a lot of work and money to even get the system going.

----------


## Ham

Mantis shrimp are amazing pets, you just cant really keep anything else in the tank with them, as they will kill and eat most other creatures, also keeping them in a glass aquarium is dangerous as they have been known to shatter glass aquariums with the power of their punch... 

Dont believe me? Google it...

----------


## blackcrystal22

Keeping "Food" lobsters is ridiculously expensive, not to mention the animals aren't very rewarding in the visual department.

The water chillers are quite pricey, Tikall gave some good info on some of the more attractive species of lobster that would make much better pets.

----------


## Tikall

> Mantis shrimp are amazing pets, you just cant really keep anything else in the tank with them, as they will kill and eat most other creatures, also keeping them in a glass aquarium is dangerous as they have been known to shatter glass aquariums with the power of their punch... 
> 
> Dont believe me? Google it...


The big ones (6" or greater) can smash thin glass like 10 gallon tanks. However, mantis shrimp that big shouldn't be kept in tanks that small anyway. Keeping them in appropriate tanks takes the danger down to very little. Then there are always acrylic tanks if you'd still worry, and they can't smash through those at all. Truly fascinating critters, and I'd recommend them over a lobster any day.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I wonder if the OP meant raising a big ol' lobster in order to eat it.

If so--it's cheaper to just buy one.  They take 6 to 8 years just to reach market size, and the really big ones are over 10 years old.

----------


## Tikall

> I wonder if the OP meant raising a big ol' lobster in order to eat it.
> 
> If so--it's cheaper to just buy one.  They take 6 to 8 years just to reach market size, and the really big ones are over 10 years old.


You could be right, I wish I saw the episode haha. I agree with your entire post.

----------


## tiny_tiger60978

I've heard setting up and maintaining a salt water aquarium is VERY expensive...but then again if you want a lobster, I'd say go for it. Wouldn't try to raise one just to eat or anything (like others said, it's just not worth the cost for that)...but hey, all of us here have "weird" pets (according to some ppl) aka snakes/lizards

----------


## Ax01

> I was watching The Simpsons and Homer gets a lobster that he raises on bacon, and for some reason I thought this was genius... But less bacon than chicken/beef/pork/whatever. Considering the cost of a lobster and the interest of setting up a salt water tank I think it might be pretty fun.
> 
> But this could just be a crazy dream.
> 
> Anyone have tips on taking care of lobsters?


no it was a crazy dream, u weren't not in a parallel universe or under the influence of anything. Homer did have a lobster named Pinchy.




> You could be right, I wish I saw the episode haha. I agree with your entire post.


u should watch it. it's a good episode and from the golden years (best years) of The Simpsons.

anyways i assume the lobster tanks at restaurants are inadequate for their long term care? like if people weren't gonna eat them, could they live in those tanks, in those water and temps?

----------


## hilabeans

Your masterful ability to sleuth out the most ridiculous thread to bamp is unparalleled. My compliments to you, sir Ax!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (05-05-2018)

----------


## dr del

:Mad:   Will you stopit!! Your making an insane man worse.  :Soapbox2:

----------

